# is kfc ok on a keto ?



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

my meals today

9-4 eggs 4 whites 1 bacon

12-chicken breast little cheese and mayo

3-chicken breast 3 bacon and cheese

6- whey shake

8 - im planning KFC - gym at 9 and protein shake at 10 with some sugar free jelly and diet coke 

kind of like a cheat night meal as the mrs is out with her mates.

i started dave palumbo keto diet last sunday so im not allowed carbs until next week .. today has been abit of a 'cheat' ..

what i want to know is will it kick me out of ketosis ? thinking of having 3 pieces and hitting the gym hard after ...

THANKS FOR ANY REPLIES (IM STARVING ) LOL


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

No harm in having a cheat meal now and again mate, helps to keep you sane :thumb:

I'm not sure what's in the chicken batter, but I doubt you'll be in ketosis in the morning.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

ok i might have to peal most of the batter off then because i have to be in ketosis for 14 days !


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

younglad18 said:


> ok i might have to peal most of the batter off then because i have to be in ketosis for 14 days !


have you got the strips to test yourself with?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

no i have read those strips are a waste of time,also not sure where to get them from.im thinking of maybe a mixed kebab but without eating the pitta bread ? just read online that theres 8g carbs per kfc chicken leg ( on average )


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.kfc.com/nutrition/


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

you can find all the nutritional info on their site, quite a lot of carbs in the chicken alone (due to batter i guess)


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No is the only answer you need


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

younglad18 said:


> no i have read those strips are a waste of time,also not sure where to get them from.im thinking of maybe a mixed kebab but without eating the pitta bread ? just read online that theres 8g carbs per kfc chicken leg ( on average )


I doubt you`ll be coming out of Keto anytime soon, never mind after one KFC


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hahaa. this has to be a wind up??


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Your on a diet. You can't eat carbs till it says so stop thinking about KFC and go eat some normal chicken


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Are breadcrumbs that important youd risk coming out of keto? Sort your head out


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ridiculous.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah boy kfc boy you be hench init .


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

The strips do work - I got some from amazon last feb and definitely changed when I was in keto. Get yourself a cooked chicken instead, probably as cheap and tastier!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

bobbydrake said:


> The strips do work - I got some from amazon last feb and definitely changed when I was in keto. Get yourself a cooked chicken instead, probably as cheap and tastier!


If he goes in an hour mate they are all reduced!

OP, go to Morrisons and get one. After seeing a thread about KFC on here the other week I wouldn't want to go eat chicken organs anyway!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

ended up with 3 of those 10cal jellys and some double cream cost me almost a fiver, btw the original post wasnt a winde up i wasnt sure if the skin was classed as carbs or fat


----------

